# Waited too long for a quota work permit.



## ZimNerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Hie.
I have an issue I don't know if anyone can help. I applied for quota work permit last year in October, and was received at home affairs on the 20th of October but up to now its still pending code 102. Any one with an idea of what I can do? Thanks


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I also applied for a quota permit in April 2014 and after sending a couple of emails to DHA staff, I see that my permit is now reflecting Code 104.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't forget that you can instruct any lawyer to demand a response from Home Affairs through the courts.


----------



## CalifornianSun (Aug 6, 2014)

My problem is why? Why the delays? Why the excessive wait times? Yes, there are thousands of applicants I'm sure, but the US doesn't have you waiting for a year!


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

I applied the permit in April 14th, 2014 at DHA Capetown. On June 11th I came to know that my permit has been approved and dispatched to DHA Capetown office. Till now I still get the message that the permit has not been received at DHA Capetown. I don't know what is happening ? Can anyone suggest what is actually happening ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It takes anything from a few days to two months for the visa (I assume you meant visa, not permit) to come through. you can check daily in person to see if it has arrived.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi Legal Man. 

Thanks for reply. Its my Quota Work Permit for which I submitted after I got an employment here. Sorry for the confusion. Even this takes this much time ? I called up the DHA Customer care and she said "the permit has been approved but it has not been received at the office of submission" while checking online it says Status 104. 2 Months is quite a long time since it was approved and sent from the HEAD OFFICE on 9th June, 2014.

Any suggestions to tackle this issue ? 

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing you can do except wait.


----------

